# Falsche Sattelstütze mit Slide 6.0 Foreseason ausgeliefert?



## manfred.hs (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Hab mir im Februar ein Slide 6.0 Foreseason gegönnt.
Direkt nach dem Auspacken hab ich meine alte Sattelstütze montiert, da verstellbar.
vor 2 Tagen hat die sich aber verabschiedet und ich musste auf die mitgelieferte Race Face Evolve XC zurückgreifen.

Beim Schliessen der Sattelklemme hab ich mich dann gewundert warum ich diese ohne Ende zudrücken muss dass der Sattel sich nicht verdreht.

Hab die Stütze dann nochmal rausgenommen und hab gesehen dass es eine 31,4mm Stütze ist.

Da sie ohnehin etwa 2cm zu kurz für mich ist werd ich morgen gleich im Fachhandel vorbeischauen und mir eine neue kaufen.

Ist das gewollt dass nur eine 31,4er ausgeliefert wurde? dachte ab 2011 werden 31,8mm Stützen eingesetzt?

Danke


----------



## donprogrammo (13. Mai 2011)

31,6, nicht ,8
Da gehören meines wissens schon lange 31,6er Stützen rein, Radon war das aber egal und hat zu kleine verbaut, Jahrelang, die sich nicht richtig klemmen lassen.
Ist also normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manfred.hs (13. Mai 2011)

Hab gestern ne mail an bike-discount geschickt. 
Gerade kam der Anruf. Stütze wird kostenlos ausgetauscht. 
Und 31,6 sorry Tippfehler von mir.


----------



## mongolight (5. Juni 2011)

Ich habe seit einer Woche das "neue" Slide AM 9.0. Die Race Face Sattelstütze hat auch nur 31,4mm  

Die mit bestellte Rock Shox Reverb mit 31,6mm lässt sich dafür nicht verbauen - Sattelrohe nicht vernüpftig ausgerieben!!! Der Service von H&S ist echt zum Kotz.... 

Keine Antwort auf EMails, unfreunliche Typen am Telefon, mal gucken was das noch gibt..

Preis hin oder her, aber man sollte seine Kunden anständig behandeln!!!


----------



## manfred.hs (5. Juni 2011)

Also bei mir hat der komplette Umtausch nur 4 Tage gedauert mit versenden und die alte durfte ich sogar behalten.

kann über den Service nicht klagen.


----------



## 123Luomi (5. Juni 2011)

mongolight schrieb:


> Ich habe seit einer Woche das "neue" Slide AM 9.0. Die Race Face Sattelstütze hat auch nur 31,4mm
> 
> Die mit bestellte Rock Shox Reverb mit 31,6mm lässt sich dafür nicht verbauen - Sattelrohe nicht vernüpftig ausgerieben!!! Der Service von H&S ist echt zum Kotz....
> 
> ...



Na Chef, wenn du in dem Ton bei denen vorstellig geworden bist......kein Wunder.


----------

